# Federal vision claims to Calvin



## arapahoepark (Aug 22, 2013)

So, I was reading the first comment at Greenbaggins blog (by a trouble maker apparently) and he made claims that the FV is the heir to the reformers including Calvin. Where do they get this? I don't buy it obviously. Does it stem from baptismal efficacy?
How are their claims demolished?


----------



## MW (Aug 22, 2013)

arap said:


> How are their claims demolished?



Calvin's Antidote to the Council of Trent shows the frauds and falsehoods of ecclesiastical magicians.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 22, 2013)

http://clark.wscal.edu/tigurinus.php See #16-18 in particular.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2013)

Ironically, a lot of FVers accept the (discredited) Barthian Calvin vs. the calvinists narrative.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 23, 2013)

Poimen said:


> http://clark.wscal.edu/tigurinus.php See #16-18 in particular.





Rev. Winzer alluded to, I thank you both for this medicine.


----------



## MW (Aug 23, 2013)

earl40 said:


> Rev. Winzer alluded to, I thank you both for this medicine.



Different works, but both effective.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.biblicalstudies.org.uk/pdf/rbtr/03-1_077.pdf

You might look a lot past discussions on this starting in the mid last decade on the PB. Also read Jeffery Johnson.


----------

